# Transferring ebooks to Kindle



## toubabdoc (Feb 3, 2020)

I am having trouble transferring books I've downloaded into my computer to my Kindle Paperwhite (version 5). I plug the Kindle into the computer and open the file to Documents. Then, I open another window to my computer Downloads. I drag and drop the MOBI files into Documents on the Kindle. 
I'm told that's the way to do it. But the files don't appear.
Somebody mentioned emailing the files to my Kindle. I don't understand that. 
I should mention that I'm living in Senegal and ^%$$$# Amazon won't let me open my account. They want to send a verification code to my old mobile number in the States, and that just doesn't cut it!
I find the fact that Amazon doesn't provide an email route for authentication very frustrating. VERY FRUSTRATING!!!!!!!!!!!!
Did I mention that Amazon can be frustrating??


----------



## toubabdoc (Feb 3, 2020)

95 views and nobody can tell me what I'm doing wrong?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Honestly? I never do it that way. I just have the files come wirelessly. But if you can't register your device to your Amazon account, that could be the problem. My only suggestion is to contact them and keep escalating until you get an actual person to talk or chat with.


----------



## Barthox (Jan 4, 2021)

Hey toubabdoc,

you might want to try to use the Calibre freeware.

You can manage your book library, convert between ebook formats, and send files to your device.


----------



## toubabdoc (Feb 3, 2020)

Thanks. I had forgotten about Calibre. Used to use it in the past but haven't recently.
I downloaded the program, selected the books from my downloads folder and clicked on Send to Device. 
It shows up in "Device" on Calibre but not on my Kindle. 

The reason I haven't contacted Amazon about this -- which would be easiest -- is that I am living in West Africa and the only method for contacting Amazon is by phone. Mighty expensive, especially when you get "All representatives are busy..."
Why Amazon can't provide another way to contact them (email, chat, etc.) is beyond me. Maybe it's because they are such a small business with such narrow profit margins.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Can you see the file in the Documents folder when you look at the Kindle drive on your computer? If so it's there, how do you have your home page sorted on your Kindle?  To see Documents that you've added yourself, check under Filters to make sure you don't have Docs filtered out.  That's one thing I know I forget to check at times.  
I have done email and/or chats in the past with Amazon about Kindle issues, but I'm in the US so that may make a difference.


----------



## toubabdoc (Feb 3, 2020)

Meemo, when I plug the Kindle into the confuser, under the Kindle file I get a list of all documents. I can see three books I downloaded that don't appear on the Kindle itself. They are listed under the author's name. If I click on that name it opens a list of the books as both file folders and MOBI documents. I can see these on the computer under Kindle>Documents but not on  my Kindle itself. 
Does that make any sense?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Not sure but, you mention seeing the books "under the author's name". It's my understanding that book fines must be in the root directory on the kindle. If it's in any sub-directory -- whether one the kindle has by default or ones you've made -- the kindle won't see the file.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

toubabdoc said:


> Meemo, when I plug the Kindle into the confuser, under the Kindle file I get a list of all documents. I can see three books I downloaded that don't appear on the Kindle itself. They are listed under the author's name. If I click on that name it opens a list of the books as both file folders and MOBI documents. I can see these on the computer under Kindle>Documents but not on my Kindle itself.
> Does that make any sense?


Okay, so back to the sorted question. How do you have things sorted on the Paperwhite? Have you tried sorting by Docs? Files that didn't come from Amazon should show up when you sort by Docs. It sounds like you did drop them into the Documents folder, if you didn't drop each book individually, maybe try doing that. The Kindle will still group Docs by the same author into a folder with that author's name, but you shouldn't drop them in there that way.


----------



## victor_martin (Jan 19, 2021)

Locate the downloaded file on your computer, and then drag and drop the compatible file you want to transfer into the applicable folder.


----------



## frogmobile (Jan 21, 2021)

Hi Toubabdoc  i am just new here  and 3 days ago I would have asked the same question. I sorted out that Kindle does not recognise anything but Kindle! (AZW) I was not keen on Kindle in the first place because it is proprietary, I would prefer Kobo which can read all format, especially Epub. HoweverI was offered a Kindle by my daughter... So, in CALIBRE i CONVERTED the Epubs into AZW and it seems to work well. However, the first Epub that I converted turned out garbled in the Kindle, missing lines etc... I found out that this lot was already a Epub converted earlier from PDF! 2 conversions is too much! Let's be real. So all AZW converted once (from anything) should download on the Kindle and work fine.


----------



## WilliamCB (Mar 4, 2016)

Try the "WiFI File Explorer Pro" program, moves books to Kindle.


----------

